# Kanar



## jazyk

> In Polish:_
> kontroler biletów m_
> or colloquially _kanar m_


Czy słowo to jest z pochodzenia francuskiego? Dlaczego kanar? Canard we francuskim znaczy kaczka. W angielskim canard znaczy zmyślone opowiadanie. Jak może ten ptak mieć takie różne sensy?


----------



## majlo

In Polish, _kanar _is an augmentative form of _canary_. To the best of my knowledge, conductors in Poland used to wear canary yellow hats, hence the name _kanar. _Unfortunately, I can't offer any confirmation of this proposition.


----------



## Thomas1

kanar
a) «początkowo: wojskowy policjant mający *charakterystyczny żółty otok na czapce*»
b) «obecnie: kontroler biletów w środkach transportu publicznego»
[PWN SJP] [*moje wyróżnienie*]

Kanar to też nazwa rośliny z Wysp Kanaryjskich, stosowanej jako pokarm dla kanarków. Ciekawe, czy to kanar pochodzi od kanarka, czy na odwrót?


----------



## .Jordi.

Jazyku, Majlo i Thomas1, witajcie!

Jako że to ja podałem ten przykład, czuję się wywołany do tablicy .
Sam w stu procentach nie jestem pewien, ale myślę, że Majlo jest na dobrym tropie, Wikipedia podaje właśnie taką przyczynę, że kontroler biletów _nazywany również kanarem __od kanarkowego koloru otoków na czapkach dawnych kontrolerów biletów_. Inna sprawa, że w końcu Wikipedię należy brać, jak to zostało nieraz wspomniane, _with a pinch of salt ._


----------



## majlo

.Jordi. said:


> Inna sprawa, że w końcu Wikipedię należy brać, jak to zostało nieraz wspomniane, _with a pinch of salt ._


Hehe, true. 
Najlepiej potwierdzić te informacje innymi źródłami. Z tego, co pamiętam, o tym kanarze czytałem na jakiejś innej stronie. Niestety szybka kwerenda w internecie nie przyniosła żadnych rezultatów.


----------



## audiolaik

Witam,

Co udało mi się znaleźć na temat pochodzenia słowa _kanar_:



> Od kanarkowego koloru otoków na czapkach, jakie dawniej nosili. Nie tylko ich  kojarzono z żółtym kolorem. Dawniej nazywano tak też żółty omnibus kursujący z  warszawskiego placu Trzech Krzyży na plac Krasińskich, żołnierzy żandarmerii  wojskowej przed ostatnią wojną (także od koloru otoków) i telegrafistów (od  koloru mundurów).



źródło (dla leniwych podpowiem, iż nie jest to_ treat-me-please-with-a-pinch-of-salt source_.)

A to coś z humorem (broń Boże nie traktować tego serio...ma w nazwie _pedia_.) Inna definicja słowa _kanar_


----------



## jazyk

Widzę, że kanar nie ma nic wspólnego z francuską kaczką.  Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


----------



## Christoforo

jazyk said:


> Czy słowo to jest z pochodzenia francuskiego? Dlaczego kanar? Canard we francuskim znaczy kaczka. W angielskim canard znaczy zmyślone opowiadanie. Jak może ten ptak mieć takie różne sensy?


 
Piszesz dobrze po polsku, ale myślę że się nie obrazisz za małą korektę. 
Po polsku nie powiedzielibyśmy ”sensy”, lecz znaczenia. 
”Sens” najczęsciej używa się w połączeniu ”coś ma sens, lub nie ma sensu” (nonsens).
Słowa ”sens” nie używa się też normalnie w liczbie mnogiej.


----------



## majlo

audiolaik said:


> A to coś z humorem (broń Boże nie traktować tego serio...ma w nazwie _pedia_.) Inna definicja słowa _kanar_


  Hehe, dobre. Nieźle się ubawiłem. 

A z tą genezą _kanara_ to słyszałem, że dzwoni, ale nie wiedziałem, w którym kościele.


----------

